# Prices announced for powerful new volkswagen scirocco



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prices for the revised Volkswagen Scirocco, which opens for orders on 8 July ahead of first deliveries in October, start at £20,455 (RRP OTR) for the 1.4-litre TSI 125 PS manual and rise to £33,795 for the 2.0-litre TSI 280 PS Scirocco R. The new Scirocco, which made its public debut at the Geneva Motor Show in March, 40 years after the original, comes with a new range of advanced engines that offer up to 280 PS yet also promise fuel efficiency improvements of up to 19 per cent.








Externally, the Scirocco's shape has been refined and modernised with new headlights and tail lights, as well as revised bumper styling. The revised front bumper features aerodynamic 'blades' in the outer section, like those on the latest-generation Golf GTI, with integrated indicator lights, daytime running lights and fog lights. On models with (optional) bi-xenon headlights, the daytime running lights are LEDs within the main headlights.








All Sciroccos now have LED tail lights, while the bumper has been reshaped to appear lower and more purposeful. As on a Golf, the Volkswagen logo badge now has an additional purpose: functioning as the tailgate release handle.








The range-topping Scirocco R has a distinct look, with bespoke bumpers and 19-inch 'Cadiz' alloy wheels. The rest of the range also benefits from new alloy wheel designs.

Under the bonnet (which as before features the Volkswagen roundel) are six new turbocharged direct-injection petrol and diesel engines, all of which meet EU6 emissions standards and return between 67.3 and 35.3 mpg. All models in the range except the R now feature BlueMotion Technology modifications, meaning they come as standard with Stop/Start and also brake energy recuperation systems.

The petrol range consists of a 1.4-litre petrol with 125 PS (was 122), and a new 2.0-litre 180 PS unit which replaces the previous 1.4-litre 160 PS unit. Despite an increase in capacity and power, it is more economical than the unit it replaces. The previous 2.0-litre TSI 210 PS has been replaced with a 220 PS unit that is also 19 per cent more fuel efficient. The new Scirocco R uses a 2.0-litre unit producing 280 PS: 15 PS more than before.








Two diesel engines are both 2.0-litre units, with either 150 PS or 184 PS, and up to 68.9 mpg. The 1.4-litre TSI comes only with a six-speed manual gearbox, while all other engines come with a standard six-speed manual gearbox with the option of a six-speed DSG gearbox.

Inside, the dashboard has been updated, with new-look dials and an auxiliary instrument cluster above the centre console, consisting of chronometer, charge pressure and oil temperature gauges - a tribute to the 1974 model.

Four trim levels are available: Scirocco, GT, R-Line and R. The entry level Scirocco comes with an RCD 510 touchscreen infotainment system with DAB digital radio with six-disc CD changer, SD card reader, MDI iPod and USB audio connectors and Bluetooth; air conditioning; automatic headlights and wipers; an auto-dimming rear view mirror; 17-inch 'Long Beach' alloy wheels height-adjustable sports seats; and a multifunction leather-covered steering wheel (with paddleshifts on DSG models).

The GT model adds the RNS 315 touchscreen navigation system; 2Zone climate control; dark-tinted rear windows; 18-inch 'Interlagos' alloy wheels; front fog lights; front and rear parking sensors; a black roof lining; 'chequered flag' dash inserts and aluminium-look pedals and cloth and Alcantara upholstery.

The R-Line model comes with R-Line-specific bumpers and side skirts; 19-inch 'Talladega' alloy wheels; R-Line scuff plates; an R-Line-specific steering wheel, handbrake and gear lever; 'carbon-look' dash inserts; and heated, electrically adjustable 'Vienna' leather sports seats.

The top of the range Scirocco R comes with its own unique exterior styling kit; chrome-look door mirror caps; bi-xenon headlights with LED daytime running lights; 19-inch 'Cadiz' alloy wheels; R-specific sports seats; 10 mm lower sports suspension; DCC dynamic chassis control; and a colour multifunction trip computer


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dont think they have taken the right steps here.
Revised styling which is only noticeable if you have payed much attention to the current model. Should of gave it a comple makeover .

Price the range topping r model more than a new golf r and give it less power !

And gt spec remove leather seats as standard and now a £1800 option!! And make dcc an £810 option!..

So what would of been about £25k for a gt spec 2.0tdi Would now be about £28k for the same thing with different bumpers. I wont be upgrading to one thats for sure.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the biggest problem is that they haven't swapped it over to the frankly brilliant 'MQB' platform in line with the new Golf so dynamically, it won't quite be there.

Shame really. No question the Roc' is a stunner, it always has been and certainly doesn't look out of date now, but it needs the new chassis platform and 4WD system from the Golf R, along with it's 316bhp engine.

Inside the old RNS315 is last gen, they should have at least put the new 'Discover' system in it. Bit disappointing really.


----------

